# Attic conversion - PP question and sign off



## Happy_Harry (22 Jun 2010)

Received PP a couple of years back based on plans drawn up by architect involving the conversion from bungalow to dormer, incl some dormer windows.

At the time the architect suggested we changed the roof details over the bay window in order to solve an aesthetic and gutter problem, and this was included in the plans.

2 years later I figure that I can find a cheaper way to solve the gutter problem and I can live with the look of the house. Basically it would be the difference between being able to afford the conversion now or not. Is there any obligation on me to change this roof details as per plan, or can I just leave the current roof as is ? Common sense tells me I can, but common sense doesn't always prevail.

Second question: Does anybody need to sign off the conversion during and/or after construction ? If so, sign off on what , why and who can do this?


----------



## RKQ (23 Jun 2010)

I can not comment on your first question as I haven't seen your drawings. 
I can't see the new roof over the bay window being very expensive - if it is a continuation of the new main roof. (Maybe I've picked you up wrong?)



Happy_Harry said:


> Second question: Does anybody need to sign off the conversion during and/or after construction ? If so, sign off on what , why and who can do this?


 
Certificates of compliance with Planning Permission & Building Control will be required by your lending institution if you require a mortgage / large loan for the works.

Certificates of compliance with Planning Permission & Building Control will be required if you wish to sell your property in the future.

Contact a local experienced Architectural Technician, Architect, Engineer or Building Surveyor. Always get 3 written quotes.


----------



## Happy_Harry (23 Jun 2010)

RKQ said:


> I can not comment on your first question as I haven't seen your drawings.
> I can't see the new roof over the bay window being very expensive - if it is a continuation of the new main roof. (Maybe I've picked you up wrong?)



Thanks for the info on certificates. To change the roof detail on both sides of the house I have been quoted 8K and that is based on assumption that enough support is in place to hold the new roof details... there is no new main roof. It is a bungalow with existing roof in which dormer windows will be cut. Hope that explains it ???


----------



## onq (27 Jun 2010)

You should discuss this matter before proceeding with your local  planning officer.
You should be careful about changing external details, especially if this is in a rural area with sensitive views of prospects.
If you intend to proceed with a building professional, you should discuss this issue with them.
If you intend to proceed without a building professional, you should disclose this matter to your main contractor(s)/tenderers because it could materially affect the cots of the project if you are hit with an enforcement action during the works.
If you intend to proceed without a main contractor or building professional - ie as a self-builder using direct labour - its on your head as the main contractor.

You might get some benefit from reading these threads:

*Key Posts *http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=125323

*The Self-Build FAQ* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261

*What to ask the architect at our first meeting* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=131450

I have omitted the *Building Costs for Self Build* thread, because costs have dropped in some areas and each one off house is different.

ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied  upon                                   as a defence or support - in and  of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be       taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                    Real Life with rights to inspect and     issue         reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Happy_Harry (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks for a very informative response, but maybe I didn't really make the following clear.

I intend to leave the roof as is. I have planning permission (as part of the conversion) to change the details of the roof. I now choose not to change the roof as part of the conversion works. Surely nobody can make me change the roof ?

I will take it up with both the builders and the planning officer just to be sure.


----------



## onq (29 Jun 2010)

Good, because yes, they can make you change the roof.

This may be unlikely, depending on the context, but the enforcement section can issue proceedings.

These would possibly be based on your development not being in compliance with the documents on foot of which permission was originally granted.

You could fight the case, relying on certain provisions of the Act or the regulations to support your position, but its still a legal battle and nothing is certain in a Court of law.

ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied   upon                                   as a defence or support - in and   of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be        taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                     Real Life with rights to inspect and      issue         reports    on     the         matters    at       hand.


----------

